# The NY'ers wanna go national...



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27324

It appears the NY folks thing them and their allies can take the entire board! Sc is organizing strike number 2 as we speak so anyone else wanna get in on this and smash them shoot me a PM. do not respond in the thread so they will not know who all is comming at them!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm In.....again


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> I'm In.....again


LMAO pm me u goof i do not want them to know how many  Trying not to get any responces in the thread...


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

I think the intent was everybody bombs SC!!!!!!:teacher::biggrin:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

JonDot said:


> I think the intent was everybody bombs SC!!!!!!:teacher::biggrin:


HMMMM it sure sounded like u were tryin to get everybody to bomb SC so i am seeing hwo i can get to come to our side against NY hehe


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

settle down Charles your gonna be the one to get hurt if you keep this up.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

jitzy said:


> settle down Charles your gonna be the one to get hurt if you keep this up.


I am not worried... FULL speed ahead. You have to get the troops before u get to me


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> I am not worried... FULL speed ahead. You have to get the troops before u get to me


I think we already got a couple of good whacks on you this week!:biggrin::lol:


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

I hope y'all didn't forget about me 

Weapons being armed and prepped for deployment...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

JonDot said:


> I think we already got a couple of good whacks on you this week!:biggrin::lol:


DUDE i am getting smashed... My troops will help pick me back up off the floor and get back in the game.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

tonyricciardi said:


> I hope y'all didn't forget about me
> 
> Weapons being armed and prepped for deployment...


BRING IT... like i say we are assembling round 2


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

tonyricciardi said:


> I hope y'all didn't forget about me
> 
> Weapons being armed and prepped for deployment...


:huh_oh:BIG MISTAKE Charles. I've been reading and there was no mention of Tony. You ALL better hide:sweat:


----------



## Mikeyfresh518-cl (Sep 9, 2008)

us new yorkers run this place ok
u need to know that


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

smokinj said:


> :huh_oh:BIG MISTAKE Charles. I've been reading and there was no mention of Tony. You ALL better hide:sweat:


HMMM I guess Tony scared u away from our side


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

You didn't say "BRING IT", did you Charles???

Big, big mistake.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

tonyricciardi said:


> You didn't say "BRING IT", did you Charles???
> 
> Big, big mistake.


Yeah Yeah Yeah... u are attacking my troops not me right? lol They need a little kick to get jump started again!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Maby it's good that I live out here in the wild, wild west of AZ:sweat::biggrin:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> I am not worried... FULL speed ahead. You have to get the troops before u get to me


Typical officer-type thinking....no matter, snipers are equal opportunity killers.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Typical officer-type thinking....no matter, snipers are equal opportunity killers.


Actually Snipers prefer to target Officers,sort of a trophy kill!:lol:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> HMMM I guess Tony scared u away from our side


 Not neceserly, but you never know. I can't pick sides due to the lack of brethren down here in Ky


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

JonDot said:


> Actually Snipers prefer to target Officers,sort of a trophy kill!:lol:


So true!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

My arsenal has been deployed. Once they start landing all will be reveled. There will be little left of SC for anything other than one giant swimming pool. I have more boxes on the way just in case you dont 'Get it" the first time.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

click, click...........locked and loaded :biggrin:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

man...between the gcbac and the rest of the ny crew, i really dont think there will be anything left of sc or the southeast for that matter


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

You know...all I hear is talk from the NYers...I have not seen anything flying over my house.....and this new thread that they keep starting.....Tisk...Tisk.....we already proved our intent by sending out our payload.....Just like a NYer...all talk no Show.....


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

im close enough to be considered an ny'er...seeing as im like the only person from ct here. and uhhh... look what happend to charles lol


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Snapperhead said:


> You know...all I hear is talk from the NYers...I have not seen anything flying over my house.....and this new thread that they keep starting.....Tisk...Tisk.....we already proved our intent by sending out our payload.....Just like a NYer...all talk no Show.....


You know, saying things like "I have not seen anything flying over my house" is not a smart thing to do. Drawing attention to one's foxhole only puts your fellow troops in SC in danger of being victims of collateral damage.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

If any NY'er has a plan to "stick" it to these southern boys lemme know. I don't have much, but I'm sure I can add something to a nuke.


----------



## rickcoak (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't worry Charles, we have your back. We also have all the Patroit Missiles deployed. We can shoot down most bombs from NY. If it starts to get a little testy we can even deploy our Star Wars system for the big bombs.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I cant wait to see the fall out


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

There will be no fallout.......All talk no go


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

rickcoak said:


> Don't worry Charles, we have your back. We also have all the Patroit Missiles deployed. We can shoot down most bombs from NY. If it starts to get a little testy we can even deploy our Star Wars system for the big bombs.


the death star is merely waitin for the word!!


----------



## Mikeyfresh518-cl (Sep 9, 2008)

hey tom(smokeem)
lets do this pm me ill be glad to help u show these southerners how we do things in ny


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

looks like a world war...lol


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Sky is still dark.........Check
Radar is still clear........Check
NY'ers still lazy and always complaining..........Check and double check

Still only hear words and no actions!


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

I might be in, might not


haha


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Sky is still dark.........Check
> Radar is still clear........Check
> NY'ers still lazy and always complaining..........Check and double check
> 
> Still only hear words and no actions!


roflmfao

blah blah blah new yorkers are badasses blah blah


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

This is gonna be big!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I think u Carolina boys have been eating those cow manure mushroom because you have no idea who you are messing with when all the missiles deployed from the Big Apple land
OH WELL SEE YA ......


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Charles, you should just be thankful you didn't raise the ire of the Kansas boys. You'd be in a world of hurt right now.

Also...just a little reminder that the Legend Killer is a resident of New York - he knows how to put a hurtin' on BOTLs.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Sky is still dark.........Check
> Radar is still clear........Check
> NY'ers still lazy and always complaining..........Check and double check
> 
> Still only hear words and no actions!


I am still holding this fact true......


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Charles, Charles, Charles. When the school yard bullies come, ya take out the biggest there was...in combat, leadership is a good first target...when the troops are scurry'n to find a new one...ROCK ON! Dont forget FITZ, BUFFALO is still NY!! Lastly, the YANKEES and METS are not in the playoffs, and the state is pissed...the NY Bretts threw 6 TD's so their stoked, the BILLS are 4-0, and I won't even bring up the GIANTS, cuz there has been a GIANT bomber in NJ who may just take offense and get involved.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> I won't even bring up the GIANTS, cuz there has been a GIANT bomber in NJ who may just take offense and get involved.


If you're insinuating something about me, don't. I root against the Jets & Giants, since I pay taxes for their roads, stadium, police, etc. in New Jersey and they call themselves NY. Let them go back there then.

*GO STEELERS!*


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Snapperhead said:


> I am still holding this fact true......


Not for long...


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Lots of talk...Little action


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

you better stop playing with fire


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

But fire is fun! 

I have seen very little action! How did you win the war way back then?!? You got NOTHING!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Did I ever tell you I was a fire breather


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

rick didnt you just get slapped around by your own statesmen?

shows how much people like you... lmao


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> I am not worried... FULL speed ahead. You have to get the troops before u get to me


This is NY there is no getting troops ready the gangs of Ny are always ready for action


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

HAHAHA Gang? Dont you mean 3rd grade class? Because thats all I see here!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Snapperhead said:


> Did I ever tell you I was a fire breather


You mean like the Son of Godzilla with all those smoke rings he kept blowing? Awww....that's just too cute!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

That was a sign of SC Statesman friendship......You just don't get it yet....but you will


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*That's NY...*



Snapperhead said:


> There will be no fallout.......All talk no go


lot's of talk... lot's of bluster... come on... step up and take a swing...
:brick:


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*ha ha ha...*



EKGOTSKILLZZ said:


> you better stop playing with fire


ho hum...
:biggrin:


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> If you're insinuating something about me, don't. I root against the Jets & Giants, since I pay taxes for their roads, stadium, police, etc. in New Jersey and they call themselves NY. Let them go back there then.
> 
> *GO STEELERS!*


STEELERS??? Of old I presume? anyhow, no bother, now that we got that cleared up..NY'ers can handle this anyway...Rock on Ely!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

NY's can handle this? Doubt it, they dont have what it takes to win this war! The way I see it, the only way to win this is to get the aid of a few other states and maybe even the canadians!


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

we don't need no stinking canadians...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Yahhn said:


> we don't need no stinking canadians...


:errrr: :frown: :angry:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Hell, maybe i should just get in on both and bomb both! HAHAHAHA


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

ALmost ready
tick tick tick tick tick......................................


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

Bombs have been deployed from Oyster bay.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Ordinance launching in T-Minus 24 hours.....


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

i love this. can't wait to see Dozers hits. only 8 pages to go


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Fire in the hole!!! Glad I don't live in New York - a little something special in the package for one of you lucky boys:biggrin:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Arizona must have a forcefield. I'm completely untouched. You all must be scared of us Desert Rats.
Maby it's because of our attack vehicles


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> Arizona must have a forcefield. I'm completely untouched. You all must be scared of us Desert Rats.


Careful Bill, remember what Saddam got for talking crap...


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

No matter how many bombs come this way, I can build a bunker that will house them. Even if I have to put it in my office at work.:biggrin:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

heheheeehehhehehee - :biggrin:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Vic81 said:


> heheheeehehhehehee - :biggrin:


The power of the South I love it!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Probably gonna make NY A new parking lot.


----------

